#ubuntu-java 2006-12-11
<guillem101> An absolutely newbie question: some java apps do look like gtk apps (like eclipse, azureus) meanwhile others use java aesthetics as it is the case of Yale. Can I configure somewhat Yale to look as GTK?
<guillem101> (screenshot of Yale at: http://rapid-i.com/images/stories/rapidi/yale/screenshots/screenshot02.gif)
#ubuntu-java 2006-12-13
<h61> Hey, has anyone here successfully compiled the SWT snippet using GCJ?
#ubuntu-java 2006-12-15
<leonel> hello 
<leonel> any plans to include jdk6 in ubuntu ?
<leonel> or update dapper's jdk to 6 ?
#ubuntu-java 2006-12-16
<vil> doko: can we expect sun-java6 anytime soon? i just saw a package at dev.java.net
#ubuntu-java 2007-12-14
<Yacin1> Hello! I have a simple question relating to java on Ubuntu
<Yacin1> Is it possible to install java JRE on Ubuntu server without a gui desktop? Will it work properly?
<tmarble> doko: so it would appear your b24 build was successful?
<doko> tmarble: doesn't look so, although the build did suceed here locally
<tmarble> doko: i don't understand -- i got this "Fix released" bug updates?
<tmarble> oh, you mean it didn't work on the buildd?
<doko> tmarble: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/10901142/buildlog_ubuntu-hardy-i386.icedtea-java7_7%7Eb24-1.5%7E20071214-1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<tmarble> do you talk to man-di about uploading this for debian (or is he waiting for the ubuntu build to succeed first)?
<tmarble> s/do/did
<doko> no
<tmarble> so was this the 64-bit build?
<tmarble> doko: i don't understand why distclean would have failed... did you grab a recent IcedTea snapshot?
<doko> tmarble: who talks about distclean?
<tmarble> doko: line 1121 in the log
<tmarble> doko: did you include openjdk-b24.zip and the bridge 1.2.1 in orig.tar.gz (of course)?
<doko> tmarble: the log has 100000 lines
<tmarble> doko: opens just great in emacs
<doko> tmarble: line 1121 doesn't mater
<doko> matter even
<tmarble> agreed... but as long as we're looking...
<tmarble> doko: is there a launchpad URL where I can see the deb files?
<tmarble> it looks like the openjdk-ecj patches may have been applied to late
<tmarble> doko: the errors suggest the bootstrap ecj build was not patched correctly (I got this error 2 days ago)
<doko> tmarble: wrong, applied around line 1770
<doko> tmarble: won't have time to work on it now. will have to look at it after xmas
<tmarble> doko: i realize you are out of time
<tmarble> if I were a MOTU would I have the ability to run in the buildd (probably not?)
<tmarble> did this succeed for you using pbuilder (i.e. would it be worth me trying this?)
<tmarble> is there anyone who could retry the build in your absence?
<doko> tmarble: you can upload to the group PPA
<tmarble> doko: will that run the same/equiv buildd process?
<doko> yes
<tmarble> doko: ok... i agree that some of the patching occurred, but the error suggests an ecj problem of some kind (I'll investigate patching and version skew)
<tmarble> doko: any hints on how to upload to the PPA (newbie pointers welcome !)
<tmarble> doko: i can figure this out from the wiki (etc.) if you are out of time
<doko> tmarble: https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart
<tmarble> doko: thx
<tmarble> doko: you are now free to relax!  you've earned a break!
#ubuntu-java 2007-12-15
<figuringout> hi, running dapper - I installed sun-java6 via apt-get. Now I need to set my JAVA_HOME for a program. I don't know where my SDK is. any help?
#ubuntu-java 2008-12-09
<tomvolek> morning,  does anyone know where can i find com.sun.java.swing.plaf.nimbus.NimbusLookAndFeel package
<tomvolek> running SUNJDK 6.10
#ubuntu-java 2008-12-12
<cutout> hello, Am developing a Java application for Linux and am running an external process on a file, my problem is when the file have white space in its path??? how can I over come this problem?
<cody-somerville> Use quotes?
<cutout> tried it, no use :(
<L3538> oi genta
#ubuntu-java 2008-12-13
<ubuser1> can someone help me with a simple classpath issue? i have searched google, sun, javaranch etc....
#ubuntu-java 2009-12-08
<airwolf> hi there
<airwolf> i need some help
<airwolf> i need help installing java
<airwolf> can any 1 help me
<nthykier> airwolf: what is the problem?
<airwolf> well win i type su thin my pass it said that it is not valid
<airwolf> and i have set all the passes the same
<nthykier> airwolf: Then your problem is not installing java - your problem is acquiring root access.
<airwolf> yes so i can install java
<airwolf> it has bin like 6 years sis i ran a linux pc
<airwolf> sins
<airwolf> any idea how to fix it while im still in the chat to do a walk thru
<airwolf> i have the turminel up
<airwolf> terminel
<airwolf> if you cant help can you tell me the channel i have to go to to get the help
<nthykier> airwolf: Try in #ubuntu - I *think* that is the correct channel for it
<nthykier> This channel is for packaging java programs/libraries.
<airwolf> okay sorry
<nthykier> airwolf: its okay.
<airwolf> im new to irc
<nthykier> airwolf: /topic may help you to tell what the channel is about (assuming the operators set a decent message)
#ubuntu-java 2009-12-10
<guanyu> ##java
#ubuntu-java 2009-12-11
<JAMMAN2110> Does this channel cover the tomcat package on Ubuntu Server 9.10?
#ubuntu-java 2010-12-16
<ChrisHiss> Hi i would like to download an older version of java (1.6.0_7) and i have looked at sun's homepage but i can't find it. I am using Ubuntu 10.04 64-bit. Is it possible to download an older version?
#ubuntu-java 2011-12-13
<BottleB> anyone know how to join ##java?
<bmahe> blair, /join ##java
<bmahe> oops
<bmahe> BottleB, ^
<bmahe> sorry blair
<blair> no problem ;)
<BottleB> ;) i hadn't nicksrved
#ubuntu-java 2016-12-18
<imhs> Hello
